# K2 Maysis vs. Flow Rift Coiler Two Zone



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a disclaimer to make.

I only tried on the K2 T1 not the maysis. I'd be buying the Maysis online as the T1 are on the stiff side.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

No Opinions? 

I just got the Maysis in the Mail. They seem like a very well constructed boot.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

So I'm returning the Flows. I'll write a review of the maysis on sunday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

did you get to use them yet?

i'm looking at the maysis, i think it looks really sweet. how do you think it would be for a beginner? too stiff?


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, I used them last weekend. The double BOA is incredible. They are a fairly comfortable boot, and I think once you break them in they wont be too stiff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

I just bought the K2 Maysis. Can you please tell me what bindings did you use and how did you like them? I bought Burton Infidels but I heard it doesn't do well with double boa systems. Ugh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

ordered online and found my Maysis to be one size small. All my other boots were 10's. Seems like I need an 11 w/ K2. Any impressions with sizing?


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm an 11.5 sneaker and an 11 shoe. So I got the Maysis in a size 11. Once they broke in they were fine. The first wear was a little painful, but last weekend they were great and i had no pain at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I was considering breaking them in, but my toes just slightly touch the bridge of the boot. If this was the case with you and they still worked out then that's great and I'll keep them. Got a great deal on them, so I would hate to send them back since they're all sold out by now!


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, thats how mine felt the first day. 
My left foot is slightly larger than my right, so my right foot needs an 11 and my left foot is borderline, its actually really annoying.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL. Thanks for the input. I guess I'll be keeping my K2s.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

What bindings do you use? Because I'm using an older flow binding and it gives some forward lean which is also why i had pain the first day. Other than that, I got the penguin color scheme and I love them. I'm going to get a super feet footbed because the sole is kinda hard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be using the K2 Cinch CTX I ordered with the Maysis. The footbed is made from K2's "harshmellow" technology just like the Maysis so it's soft. Unfortunately, I'm in the Chicagoland area and we've had high 50's all week, so I won't be able to suit-on unless I'm able to take a weekend get-away out west. But yeah, I got the Penguins too, and they're sweet (well, at least in looks for now).


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool! Let me know how you like the bindings. Thats my next upgrade!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

My toes were a felt a little smashed the first time I wore the K2 Maysis. I'm planning on going up this weekend so hopefully it will be better the second time around. I'm using Flow NXT FSE bindings and they worked out well.


----------

